# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  С передних USB2.0 портов перестали открываться некоторые флешки

## kotopes

*Актуально*
С передних USB2.0 портов перестали открываться некоторые флешки, после того как вытащил без извлечения похожу.
Было 2 красных одинаковых флешки. В заднем 3.0 порту обе флешки работает. в переднем работала но перестала. показывается как диск без имени,тока буква, то не открывается. :(


*Актуально*
Приобрел новый корпус с новой передней панелью, переустановил виндовс 10, поэтому вариант с плохими контактами отпадает и глюком винды отпадает. 
Спереди также продолжает половина флешек не работать. выдает окно с кодом 43.

*Система Windows остановила это устройство, так как оно сообщило о возникновении неполадок. (Код 43)  Сбой запроса дескриптора USB-устройства.*

Если подключить в передний порт USB-хаб то через него работающие флешки читаются,но скорость как у usb 1 (медленно) :confused:

Мат.плата Biostar H81MG система Windows 10 x64

----------


## Morse

Была у меня подобная печаль, единственное что помогло это замена порта выноски на матери, причины выяснить так и не удалось, мать Asus M4A78LT-M LE

----------

